# Florida Permit Pulling Question



## akimity (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry to dig this back up but it is ok for the homeowner to pull the permit and put my business down as the contractor. The code enforcement official told me the only down side is that to the homeowner it may look as if we are not licensed. She recommended that we give all customers filled out forms for permits to customers who don't want to pay our fee for running the permits. To clarify I have a specialty county license and not a state license.

Another code official from another city said it is ultimately up to the homeowner to verify appropriate permits have been pulled. 

This may not be right, but it seems like my local counties and cities are ok with it. Please point out a place on the internet that states you are correct. I also have reread my business law manuals and nowhere do I see what you are stating.


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

I realize this is an old post, but i would always pull the permit so i know it is done. 

You cant depend on the home owner, they simply wont to try and save a buck


----------



## jfultzenterprises (Oct 20, 2021)

akimity said:


> Right now I sell and install doors and I have a specialy license in the 2 counties I cover. I ask the customers if they want me to pull the permits, 90% of the time they say they will pull the permits. 80% of those times the customer has not pulled the permit. I still install the door, but lately I have been worried about getting caught and whos responsibility it falls on. So if a inspecter pulled up who would be the one stuck paying the fine. Also what typically happens in this situation? Keep in mind I am licensed. How much are the fines typically.


A per


akimity said:


> Right now I sell and install doors and I have a specialy license in the 2 counties I cover. I ask the customers if they want me to pull the permits, 90% of the time they say they will pull the permits. 80% of those times the customer has not pulled the permit. I still install the door, but lately I have been worried about getting caught and whos responsibility it falls on. So if a inspecter pulled up who would be the one stuck paying the fine. Also what typically happens in this situation? Keep in mind I am licensed. How much are the fines typically.


A permit should allows be pulled doors and windows new construction or replacement


----------



## P Glad (11 mo ago)

akimity said:


> Right now I sell and install doors and I have a specialy license in the 2 counties I cover. I ask the customers if they want me to pull the permits, 90% of the time they say they will pull the permits. 80% of those times the customer has not pulled the permit. I still install the door, but lately I have been worried about getting caught and whos responsibility it falls on. So if a inspecter pulled up who would be the one stuck paying the fine. Also what typically happens in this situation? Keep in mind I am licensed. How much are the fines typically.


Major problem/ If a customer hires a contractor. The contractor should be pulling the permit. They are paying a contactor to do the job and take responsibility for permits and inspections. When a homeowner pulls a permit they are signing a notarized affidavit that they are doing the work 100% or hiring a licensed contractor to do it ( if they hire unlicensed contractors to do the job ofcourse legally they have to take out a payroll and put them on thier workers comp policy) You have stated that you are a licensed specialty contractor which is great. Keep in mind in July of 2023 when the new house bill becomes 100% in effect regarding your trade and any new permitting law changes


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, you are Jonny-in-the-nick-of-time aren't you?

Andy.


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

curapa said:


> Installing doors is probably a "specialty trade" in FL. No "contractors license" is needed. Only a business license.
> 
> Here homeowners can pull permits for specialty trades, but they must list them in the permit application. I usually have to fax over a copy of my license when they do.


What's a "fax"?


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Installing doors and windows in Florida requires a Florida GC, BC, or RC state-issued license. Your county may have licensing on its own.


----------



## MoreThanOfficeWork (Dec 15, 2021)

Since this post has been brought back to life anyways... in MN we are required to pull permits for exterior doors as well. 

Side note, some insurance companies will not count a completed project as new if there is no proof of permit and passed inspection. Ive seen many contractors do a roof without a permit, then the homeowner tries to get a discount on insurance for having a new roof and the insurance company denies it without proof a permit was pulled.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

akimity said:


> Right now I sell and install doors and I have a specialy license in the 2 counties I cover. I ask the customers if they want me to pull the permits, 90% of the time they say they will pull the permits. 80% of those times the customer has not pulled the permit. I still install the door, but lately I have been worried about getting caught and whos responsibility it falls on. So if a inspecter pulled up who would be the one stuck paying the fine. Also what typically happens in this situation? Keep in mind I am licensed. How much are the fines typically.


You are licensed but do not know the answer to this basic question. That itself speaks volumes.


----------

